# High Speed Chainsaw Taxidermy!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wheew!

To make myself feel good about taking Monday off I decided to do a 4 duck marathon today.

I got at it early and finished late but here's what I ended up with. Yes, that is a blue wing teal. The first one I've ever done... Shot in UT no less! :shock:

I like the big bull mallard the best what's all y'alls favorite?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice work, tex!! i like the ringer, and the blue wing. what time of year was the blue wing shot? thats pretty rare to get one in decent color in utah. i have killed 6, but none were as good as that. good mounts


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> nice work, tex!! i like the ringer, and the blue wing. what time of year was the blue wing shot? thats pretty rare to get one in decent color in utah. i have killed 6, but none were as good as that. good mounts


I don't know exactly when the bird was taken but it only had a few pin feathers in the head and neck areas. Other than that it was a pretty prime bird.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice work tex, I'm heading out in the morning to try and get a turkey for you to work your magic on!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like them all, I'd put any of them in the house.......but I like that bluewing the best of the 4.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I like your ringer alot.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Mallard and Blue wing Best.

Great work on all though.

Bret


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Nice work tex, I'm heading out in the morning to try and get a turkey for you to work your magic on!


Had a guy bring me a turkey yesterday from somewhere in the central region and he said the turkeys were everywhere and gobbling there heads off. This one came in silent and took an hour getting there so be patient Pro, it'll happen.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheeet! You should'a played yesterday and worked today! :mrgreen: 

I should'a done the opposite. I should'a worked yesterday...rain and roofs are not a good combo!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [Had a guy bring me a turkey yesterday from somewhere in the central region and he said the turkeys were everywhere and gobbling there heads off. This one came in silent and took an hour getting there so be patient Pro, it'll happen.


Getting them to gobble is not a problem, getting them to come into range IS. Patience is NOT my strongest trait, but I have been more patient than I thought I could be. Sitting for hours is NOT my idea of hunting. I'm going back out tonight, and every day this week, maybe a real dumb turkey will stumble into my setup.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

That bluewing is cool but I'm a sucker for diver mounts. I like that ringneck a lot.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that an American wigeon in the middle? I like it best.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Slipknot said:


> Is that an American wigeon in the middle? I like it best.


Yup, a young bird but not to bad.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tex very nice. I like them all. I hope i can bring you a goose the wife shoot or a couple ducks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > tex very nice. I like them all. I hope i can bring you a goose the wife shoot or a couple ducks.
> ...


Yea it will be cool. yes tex will do a dang good job on it. He has something with my wife. every time he see her he teller her there going to runaway and get married.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex,

Great work, I like that BlackJack the best.

Let's go shoot some sporting clays.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Tex,
> 
> Great work, I like that BlackJack the best.
> 
> Let's go shoot some sporting clays.


We were out at Magna last night... Every Tuesday dude, every Tuesday!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

how did you shoot last night? im still too broke or i would have come. and i dont want you to try and steal my wife like you do dustins' :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to have you up Fishy Trishy! Thanks for the fungus! It was delicious!

Glad to know there is but one more soul who can appreciate a true guitar god such as the Satch Boogie King himself!

I want more fungus!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I like going over to Tex's shop too...

...I usually get high from the fumes. Makes work more interesting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > I like going over to Tex's shop too...
> ...


......lets see..fumes....fungus.....?

...no wonder the guy can crank out four stellar birds in a day!

oh and dont foregt the Satriani *-band-* 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock: If it weren't for fumes and fungus I'd be even more behind than I already am. At this rate though I should be cought up by Christmas!


-*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :shock: If it weren't for fumes and fungus I'd be even more behind than I already am. At this rate though I should be cought up by Christmas!
> 
> -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


asoon as you think your cought up your going to get slamd again. then you will be back behind again. so you better keep knocking 4 ducks out a day.


----------

